# Trash talk time.... (pre-season edition)



## Bitteroot (Apr 2, 2010)

well in good faith I'm gonna go ahead and open a trash talk thread....I feel lonely a lil despondant right now and nuttin could cheer me up better than a good ole fashioned beat down...

UGA wins NC  

Tech cancels football in favor of debate and science fair.
" We just feel like we're out of our element" 

Florida opens new line of jorts for fashion week in paris.  Among their top models...Courtney Love. 

Bama... get sanctioned for violation of NAACP rules for jack-in-the- box occupancy. 

Tennessisy... we got news for ya.. Da'rick ain't gonna "pass"...... or recieve! 

Auburn... your barn door is open... don't worry nuttin scaped..

West Coast teams... in particular PAC 10... recent reports that too many football players and their overated ego's were gathered together on the Island Guam... "it capsized and sank".

I'll think of more in time... right now... I gotta lil sumpin cold in the fridge and a grill heatin up! 

you buncha bums....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 2, 2010)

Urban Meyer is caught on camera screaming obsceneties at the Pope and calling him a "bad guy" for refusing to bless only the florida gators.  He is quoted as saying that it's a "big deal that will forever be in the mind of Urban Meyer."  The incident draws white hot criticism of Meyer.  He then screams obsceneties at God when informed that the deity doesn't favor his gators first over all teams.  Gator fans everywhere defend his behavior and say that given a choice between God and Meyer, they choose Urban.  They qualify it by asking "Has Jesus Christ won two national championships?"

Nick Saban refuses to let a group of U.S. Navy SEALS who happen to be Bama fans attend practice as they "have not earned that right or priviledge."  He says this without a hint of irony.  Bama fans everywhere face the nearest state fair, bow, and pray.

Paul Johnson picks his nose while challenging Dawg Nation to a fist fight.  He's reminded that he's 1-1 against UGA and doesn't exactly have their number.  He threatens the reporter and flings a booger at him.  Tech fans everywhere stop playing Dungeons and Dragons long enough to applaud.

Tennessee fans burn matresses and riot over the exodus of Kiffin recruits.

Auburn fans predict  an undefeated season...with straight faces.


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 2, 2010)

Why else would the sun be orange and the sky blue.

I also hear that "Russ" is suing UGA for racial discrimination.


----------



## ACguy (Apr 2, 2010)

Will UGA lose to kentucky for the 3rd time if 5 years ? 
Or Maybe they will lose to UF and/or UT for the 4th time in 5 years.
Should be a interesting season.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 2, 2010)

All I know for sure is that my Noles are gonna whip them Gators come November!


----------



## ACguy (Apr 2, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> All I know for sure is that my Noles are gonna whip them Gators come November!



I don't know about that but I think they could have a good year.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 2, 2010)

I got nothing...like every year.  But maybe, just maybe I'll have something at the end of this year....


Go Cocks!


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 3, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I got nothing...like every year.  But maybe, just maybe I'll have something at the end of this year....
> 
> 
> Go Cocks!



but cha can't lick our dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 3, 2010)

UGA has another 10 win season and is content.

The NC eludes the barn for the 53rd consecutive year.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 3, 2010)

man you have lost your mind. I breath the same ga. air as you do but it has not totally killed all my brain cellls yet. GO JACKETS.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 3, 2010)

Wendell trades his arrows in on something in a classy RED AND BLACK!


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 3, 2010)

The Miami Hurricanes bring mass amounts of pain and payback to the Ohio St. luckeyes in their home stadium on Sept 11th.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 3, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Why else would the sun be orange and the sky blue.
> 
> I also hear that "Russ" is suing UGA for racial discrimination.



Can't explain why we ALL bleed red.........


can ya...... 



I can..........



GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2010)

Bama: Nick Saban has nervous brakedown because he is caught wearing womens clothes in his office! This really hurts the team. They just couldnt get over this. Bama looses 8 games.


              Auburn: Well Chizik is going to be the Tiger of the SEC. He has over 50 different MEN come out saying that they had relationship! I know scary, and sick! Auburn looses every game!

                Floridah: Meyer starts to show his true colors as well. He is Bypolar and begins stalking the reporter he blew up on at practice! The scary part about this is when Meyers other personality comes out he thinks he is Pamela Anderson! The team rallies Urban [Pamela] they win 1 game. 

                 Carolina: Spurrier has well another flop of a season. Him and JR. get in a fist fight over a sandwich. Spurrier tells the media he will never be big enough to whip his Daddy! Carolina looses every game and Spurrier says that next year will be the year!!

                 Tennasee: Doolley does a great job his first year. Kiffin tells the media that Doolley got his leftovers! They run into each other at the airport and are seen smoking pot, and this destroys the season. Because all the UT thugs said Doolley told them they couldnt get high, and that they couldnt rob stores and stuff! Shuuuuuttt bah!!!! They win 3 games!


                  Thats all for now will have more later. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ACguy (Apr 3, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> The Miami Hurricanes bring mass amounts of pain and payback to the Ohio St. luckeyes in their home stadium on Sept 11th.



I hope you guys crush OSU . That could be  one of the biggest games of the year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 3, 2010)

I say the Dawgs to the NC game...That would be the Butler Bulldawgs.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I hope you guys crush OSU . That could be  one of the biggest games of the year.



And I'll have a front row seat for the show. I have my hotel reserved, my plane ticket booked and my donation in to the Hurricane Alumni for ticket access.  Whether UM shows up or not I'll be there for the show.


----------



## riprap (Apr 3, 2010)

saban blames the bammer fans for not cheering loud enough during the loss to one of the cupcake teams. They take it with a smile.


----------



## ACguy (Apr 4, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> And I'll have a front row seat for the show. I have my hotel reserved, my plane ticket booked and my donation in to the Hurricane Alumni for ticket access.  Whether UM shows up or not I'll be there for the show.



Hopefully Shannon will not show up so you guys can win.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> You got it almost 100% cept for the part where you said God doesnt favor UF over all other teams. We all know he does so that wouldnt ever be an argument between Urban and God.



Glad there are a few gators with a sense of humor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Glad there are a few gators with a sense of humor.


 
He was serious....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> He was serious....



I think the biggest problem that a UF fan would have with my post is the fact that it presupposes that God and Urban Meyer are not one and the same.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> that post doesnt concern you bammer....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2010)

...and the florduh/bammer love fest continues.  Quite possibly one of the greatest love stories of our time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and the florduh/bammer love fest continues. Quite possibly one of the greatest love stories of our time.


 
We just loved watchin Tebow cry, that's all...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> heck for that matter im still trying to figure out what the heck the hammer bammer jelly jammer cheer means???


 
Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer (it's the state bird)

Florduh's is the Mockingbird, wanna give it a shot??






Oh wait, you just tried and it didn't work too well for ya'....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> </EMBED>


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 4, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> We just loved watchin Tebow cry, that's all...



Yeah that's always fun.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thing yet, Bitter.  I'm still laughing at the first thing you wrote about GA and a NC???

Maybe if they gave out trophies for most arrests.  Then GA would have a few on the shelf.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 5, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I haven't read the whole thing yet, Bitter.  I'm still laughing at the first thing you wrote about GA and a NC???
> 
> Maybe if they gave out trophies for most arrests.  Then GA would have a few on the shelf.



No, I think Tennersay would be an repeat and undefeated champion on this competition....


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 5, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> The Miami Hurricanes bring mass amounts of pain and payback to the Ohio St. luckeyes in their home stadium on Sept 11th.




 Good luck. Make sure you let them know not to forget their heaters. It might be below 60 that day.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 5, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I hope you guys crush OSU . That could be  one of the biggest games of the year.



Man, you really hate OSU don't you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 5, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> And I'll have a front row seat for the show. I have my hotel reserved, my plane ticket booked and my donation in to the Hurricane Alumni for ticket access.  Whether UM shows up or not I'll be there for the show.



You will really like the shoe. You will enjoy the band at the beginning of the game as well even if you hate bands as I do. The place will be rocking and you won't be disappointed. Well, hopefully when your leaving you will be.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 5, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> You will really like the shoe. You will enjoy the band at the beginning of the game as well even if you hate bands as I do. The place will be rocking and you won't be disappointed. Well, hopefully when your leaving you will be.



We're gonna dot the i alright....


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 5, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> We're gonna dot the i alright....



 Like I said, good luck!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 6, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I haven't read the whole thing yet, Bitter.  I'm still laughing at the first thing you wrote about GA and a NC???
> 
> Maybe if they gave out trophies for most arrests.  Then GA would have a few on the shelf.



yeah because only UGA players get in trouble and no Tech player ever has.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> heck for that matter im still trying to figure out what the heck the hammer bammer jelly jammer cheer means???



Rammer Jammer was the name of the school newspaper years ago. As Sparky said, the Yellow Hammer is the state bird. 
Ya'll be sure to stop by the front of Bryant Denny this season and have your picture taken next to the new Saban statue.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Rammer Jammer was the name of the school newspaper years ago. As Sparky said, the Yellow Hammer is the state bird.



Thanks, that sure cleared up the confusion!!!

So what your saying is a bunch of alabama necks got drunk and all they could think of was the old school paper and the state bird and thus the chant was started?


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 6, 2010)

I always thought Alabama's state bird was made with hand signals.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks, that sure cleared up the confusion!!!
> 
> So what your saying is a bunch of alabama necks got drunk and all they could think of was the old school paper and the state bird and thus the chant was started?


no, but your version works for me. 


Gatorb said:


> and what does the state bird have to do with Crimson Tide's?


It's the Alabama state bird and it sounds better than Rammer Jammer woodpecker.


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> We just loved watchin Tebow cry, that's all...





South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's always fun.




*Mark Ingram  wins the criesman
*


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> This just in..............Gators win the east again..............



Well if they don't I'm sure yall will have lots of good excuses.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 9, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> The Miami Hurricanes bring mass amounts of pain and payback to the Ohio St. luckeyes in their home stadium on Sept 11th.



The "U" is going to face the harsh and painful reality, that their glory days,which met it's timely death on Jan 3 2003, have yet to return. It will be the begining of the end for Shannon.     
Go Bucks!


----------



## tjl1388 (May 9, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> The "U" is going to face the harsh and painful reality, that their glory days,which met it's timely death on Jan 3 2003, have yet to return. It will be the begining of the end for Shannon.
> Go Bucks!



Wow another suckeye fan come to play in the sports forum..yippee.

I've talked to several players and coaches on the 2010 team that know the burden they hold for revenge of that fateful night.

I know it will take the game of the century to beat O$U, they are a VERY good football team.   I also know historically that when people doubt UM and throw them in an extremely hostile stadium against a higher ranked team...they usually come out ticked off.

Can't wait...I've got my air tickets, hotel and game tix...BRING IT!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 9, 2010)

as madsnooker stated, you'll like ohio stadium. only time i was able to go was 2006 against that other UM school. pretty cool place. but, because it's in the middle of columbus, there's not a lot space to tailgate. on the other hand High street is about 3/4 mile walk from the stadium. loaded with bars. i recommend going to eddie george's place.
as for the "u", they were underetsimated last year. played many excellent games. they won't surprise this year. should be a great game. hopefully they will make it the prime time game. 
ps if you where your UM shirts, there will be verbal abuse heaped on you. my people up there can be rude.


----------



## RipperIII (May 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks, that sure cleared up the confusion!!!
> 
> So what your saying is a bunch of alabama necks got drunk and all they could think of was the old school paper and the state bird and thus the chant was started?



...and "go buckeyes!" is clever???


----------



## RipperIII (May 9, 2010)

UGA fans organize a pre-season parade to celebrate the verbal commitment of an unnamed sophmore HS QB


----------



## tjl1388 (May 9, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> ps if you where your UM shirts, there will be verbal abuse heaped on you. my people up there can be rude.



It can't be any worse than West Virginia or Virginia Tech...those two places are the worst holes of society I have ever experienced.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 9, 2010)

Maybe they were as bad as i saw, because it was michigan, or as woody would say,"that school up north".


----------



## Blue Iron (May 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and the florduh/bammer love fest continues. Quite possibly one of the greatest love stories of our time.


 
Its lonely at the top......The Pups wouldn't know.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Its lonely at the top......The Pups wouldn't know.



This is true.  You didn't know until recently so don't try to act as if it's old hat to you.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> only reason i could think is if Jeremy Foley decided we wouldn't play any games this season.....SGD...and you know that's not gonna happen. So really no reason to think otherwise.



Good thing yall aren't arrogant.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is true. You didn't know until recently so don't try to act as if it's old hat to you.


 
It's not old hat to some of us old enough to remember... Plus 1992 wasn't near as long ago as 1980 was..


----------



## Danuwoa (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not old hat to some of us old enough to remember... Plus 1992 wasn't near as long ago as 1980 was..



Yeah but he doesn't look old enough to remember it.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah but he doesn't look old enough to remember it.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is true. You didn't know until recently so don't try to act as if it's old hat to you.


 

Yeah, the most recent.

1980?


----------



## Blue Iron (May 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah but he doesn't look old enough to remember it.


 

I remember '92 better than you remember '80 I bet.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 9, 2010)

gamecock nation is very quiet....we love everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I remember '92 better than you remember '80 I bet.


 
Ouch!!!


----------



## ACguy (May 9, 2010)

paddlin samurai said:


> gamecock nation is very quiet....we love everybody.



You guys should be talking trash , this could be your year.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ouch!!!


 
I remember 2009 real well too......

The dogs will get back there one day, Mark Richt is a "good man"


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I remember 2009 real well too......
> 
> The dogs will get back there one day, Mark Richt is a "good man"



well when you get mine and Hugh's age....you remember the 1980's (like it was yesterday).....1992.....(like it was last year) and 2009......my God is it 2009 already?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I remember 2009 real well too......
> 
> The dogs will get back there one day, Mark Richt is a "good man"


 
If colleges are still actually being used by then!!! 1892 - 2010=118 yrs which yielded 2 claimed NC's, 1 in 1942 and 1 in 1980, which is 50 years till the first one, then 38 years till the next one which is an average of a NC every 44 years, soooo that means they are due in or around 2024....


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> well in good faith I'm gonna go ahead and open a trash talk thread....I feel lonely a lil despondant right now and nuttin could cheer me up better than a good ole fashioned beat down...
> 
> UGA wins NC
> 
> ...



Well Well Well, it seems Bitter Root found a bad batch of his grandpa's applejack !!!  It must have turned bad, cause he's seeing visions of grandeur  - UGA wins NC


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 10, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well Well Well, it seems Bitter Root found a bad batch of his grandpa's applejack !!!  It must have turned bad, cause he's seeing visions of grandeur  - UGA wins NC




I got $100 on UGA beating Tech again this year.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If colleges are still actually being used by then!!! 1892 - 2010=118 yrs which yielded 2 claimed NC's, 1 in 1942 and 1 in 1980, which is 50 years till the first one, then 38 years till the next one which is an average of a NC every 44 years, soooo that means they are due in or around 2024....



5 claimed.  You see, we didn't hire cheating, lying, drunks like the Bear for coaches.  We also didn't buy our players.  If you want to look at it from a legit stand point, UGA has just as many honest NC as Alabama.  I'll give you 92 and 2009, but that's it.  Cheaters just plain suck.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well Well Well, it seems Bitter Root found a bad batch of his grandpa's applejack !!!  It must have turned bad, cause he's seeing visions of grandeur  - UGA wins NC



That's not nice lil joey.... I have a though time with the memories of my grandpa..... thank goodness he died quietly in his sleep..







instead of screaming a yelling like the passengers in his car!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> 5 claimed.  You see, we didn't hire cheating, lying, drunks like the Bear for coaches.  We also didn't buy our players.  If you want to look at it from a legit stand point, UGA has just as many honest NC as Alabama.  I'll give you 92 and 2009, but that's it.  Cheaters just plain suck.




Cheaters never prosper....









but they win a lot!


----------



## RipperIII (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> 5 claimed.  You see, we didn't hire cheating, lying, drunks like the Bear for coaches.  We also didn't buy our players.  If you want to look at it from a legit stand point, UGA has just as many honest NC as Alabama.  I'll give you 92 and 2009, but that's it.  Cheaters just plain suck.



Whewwee!...such ENVY and hatred!
I love the fact that BAMA's success disturbs you so much
BAMA is the first team out of the South to win a NC...to bring recognition to the entire region so many years ago,...sorry but your dawgs have been just that,...dawgs


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Whewwee!...such ENVY and hatred!
> I love the fact that BAMA's success disturbs you so much
> BAMA is the first team out of the South to win a NC...to bring recognition to the entire region so many years ago,...sorry but your dawgs have been just that,...dawgs




You're gonna have to do better than that... it is a trash talk thread... not try and defend a program that had Obvious ethical prollems...just sayin..!  

That being said, I was glad to see em win the NC if Uga couldn't.

That being said... let the trash talk resume....


cheaters!


----------



## RipperIII (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You're gonna have to do better than that... it is a trash talk thread... not try and defend a program that had Obvious ethical prollems...just sayin..!
> 
> That being said, I was glad to see em win the NC if Uga couldn't.
> 
> ...



Multiple NC's,...
by the way bitter,...who do you root for?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Multiple NC's,...
> by the way bitter,...who do you root for?




Dude....I'm offend.....the most storied and hallowed football team in the South.





UGA


----------



## RipperIII (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Dude....I'm offend.....the most storied and hallowed football team in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok,...shoulda known 
UGA is indeed "storied" especially the last three seasons
Hallowed?....I think you mean "hollow"

But I promised that I would not kick a dawg while it's down so I can't trash UGA this season


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> 5 claimed.  *You see, we didn't hire cheating, lying, drunks like the Bear for coaches*.  We also didn't buy our players.  If you want to look at it from a legit stand point, UGA has just as many honest NC as Alabama.  I'll give you 92 and 2009, but that's it.  Cheaters just plain suck.



No, yall hire coaches like Wally Butts who was just like that, but could not win !!    Yall would rather give your money to Ed Tolley and the defense fund !!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I got $100 on UGA beating Tech again this year.



I don't think you have $100.00 !!!  Does momma know your bettin the rent money ????


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ok,...shoulda known
> UGA is indeed "storied" especially the last three seasons
> Hallowed?....I think you mean "hollow"
> 
> But I promised that I would not kick a dawg while it's down so I can't trash UGA this season




I know it's tough for the ephelumps to concentrate and keep up... but the first post in this thread shoulda been a clue..... dang... even LIL JOEY picked up on that......


it only took 75 posts and a month.... but that GT degree finally got him up to speed...


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I don't think you have $100.00 !!!  Does momma know your bettin the rent money ????



Ya'll pick up them chicks on your car avatar on Metropolitan or Auburn Ave?


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ya'll pick up them chicks on your car avatar on Metropolitan or Auburn Ave?



Spring St. !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Dude....I'm offend.....the most storied and hallowed football team in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, just ask Ed Tolley's firm !!!  

Today, like all days, is a great day to be a Yellow Jacket. And a sad day to be a poochie-woochie.

Reason #85,152: National Awards

Each year, various organizations present national awards to the best in their category. For example,

The best college football player: Heisman
The best college football head coach: Dodd
The best college football assistant coach: Broyles
The best college athletic director or conference commissioner: Homer Rice

Some may say that the above runs the gamut of college football excellence, the best of the best at every phase. And every single award is named for a Georgia Tech personage.

So what awards are named for great UGA personages? Anyone? Bueller?

I think we should help our brothers to the east. If you look at their history and examine one thing they do well we find they have a legend on campus, a titan who single-handedly has kept the University of Georgia competitive.

I think we need an Ed Tolley Award honoring outstanding legal maneuvering on a college campus.

How Herculean a task does Ed face – day in and day out? Consider this. A few years back a UGA quarterback was accidentally bumped by a 160# student in a bar. This drunken quarterback had two offensive lineman hold the boy still while the quarterback pounded him in the belly and face.

So what does UGA do? Do they expel this miscreant? Do they kick him off the football squad? Surely they must do something… suspension or something!

They make him their quarterback coach after he graduates. Mike Bobo, come on down!

Who do the poochies call when a football player is arrested for shoplifting? Who figures out how to convince the NCAA that a binding letter of intent is not binding, channeling the request through the wrong NCAA office to get the answer they want? Who gets the call when athletes get A’s in classes they do not attend? Who negotiates buyouts of failed coaches that keep them on the golf courses for years to come? Who has to learn a lot more about internet auction services than he expected? Who has to help the assistant coaches with drunk driving situations? Who has to answer inquiries about incriminating credit card slips, “helpful” alumni, and on and on and on? Who has to keep every county judge or magistrate and a majority of the state legislature in his back pocket?

Who has helped the University of Georgia get on probation every four years, but has deftly avoided the death penalty?

Why... I could not name who does Tolley's work at GT. I can't think of a single time that name has ever been in the newspaper. But Tolley... there's a high-profile job.

Ed Tolley, you are a hero! You deserve a national award named after you!

There is no one better at what he does.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 10, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I don't think you have $100.00 !!!  Does momma know your bettin the rent money ????



I'd love to meet you and collect my winnings personally.  You might even want to join us for lunch sometime.  Put your money where your mouth is bigtime.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ok,...shoulda known
> UGA is indeed "storied" especially the last three seasons
> Hallowed?....I think you mean "hollow"
> 
> But I promised that I would not kick a dawg while it's down so I can't trash UGA this season



Definitely not hollow.  The cesspool of the south has never been fuller!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I'd love to meet you and collect my winnings personally.  You might even want to join us for lunch sometime.  Put your money where your mouth is bigtime.




UGA lunch dates aren't usually my thing...but I saw some dogs eating lunch off the side of I-75 this weekend in orange jumpsuits.  Zach Mettenberger, Montez Robinson, Trent Dittmer, and Josh Parrish.


----------



## RipperIII (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I know it's tough for the ephelumps to concentrate and keep up... but the first post in this thread shoulda been a clue..... dang... even LIL JOEY picked up on that......
> 
> 
> it only took 75 posts and a month.... but that GT degree finally got him up to speed...



Sorry bitter to disappoint,...I just don't pay that much attention to your post


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Sorry bitter to disappoint,...I just don't pay that much attention to your post



nor does anyone else my friend....... 

And you'll notice more often that not...it is the techies that take me and themselves way tooo seriously.


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> *I'd love to meet you and collect my winnings personally.*  You might even want to join us for lunch sometime.  Put your money where your mouth is bigtime.



Ain't you puttin the cart before the horse ? Oh wait, it's kinda like being preseason chumps, oops, I mean champs, right ?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

I rest my case.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I rest my case.....



Case of what?
Still waiting to hear the reason for Tech backing out of the Bama series( other than getting stomped just like old times).


----------



## RipperIII (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Case of what?
> Still waiting to hear the reason for Tech backing out of the Bama series( other than getting stomped just like old times).



I heard that PJ was not happy with BAMA playing in Atlanta so frequently, as it has the past 2 seasons, posting a 3-1 record, 2-0 vs. ACC(smack downs to boot), 1-1 vs. the Gators ...each game broadcast to millions of "impressionable recruits", and most notably in the great State of Georgia.
PJ is "concerned" with the talent "drain" from the State to schools "like BAMA"...there is no drain, there currently is a total "migration" of talent from the State to schools like BAMA, UF, UT, AU ...but most notably BAMA...PJ feels like BAMA has enough "exposure" 

Too bad, it coulda been fun


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Case of what?
> Still waiting to hear the reason for Tech backing out of the Bama series( other than getting stomped just like old times).



shut up ephelump boy.....

The reason tech backed out is they are funneling tons of money into a new dive center and debating arena.... you happy now!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> shut up ephelump boy.....
> 
> The reason tech backed out is they are funneling tons of money into a new dive center and debating arena.... you happy now!



We might be willing to donate some of that money to yall for your jail expansion.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We might be willing to donate some of that money to yall for your jail expansion.



Cool... we'll make one out of licorice whips and gummy worms to house those lil techies next time they come to Athens! We want ya'll to be comfortable and in your element.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Cool... we'll make one out of licorice whips and gummy worms to house those lil techies next time they come to Athens! We want ya'll to be comfortable and in your element.



Our Element is between Spring St, North Ave, 10th, and Northside.  Good luck finding any licorice or gummy worms around there.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Cool... we'll make one out of licorice whips and gummy worms to house those lil techies next time they come to Athens! We want ya'll to be comfortable and in your element.



Will there be tables set up for all the Techie "World of Warcraft" experts? I understand they take their role-playing games very serious. Football games...... not so much.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Will there be tables set up for all the Techie "World of Warcraft" experts? I understand they take their role-playing games very serious. Football games...... not so much.



At least we are not parading our ACC championship trophy around every Walmart in the state.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> At least we are not parading our ACC championship trophy around every Walmart in the state.



Don't blame ya.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 10, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> At least we are not parading our ACC championship trophy around every Walmart in the state.



No, yall are selling "state champs" shirts from two years ago in Walmart.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 10, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Ain't you puttin the cart before the horse ? Oh wait, it's kinda like being preseason chumps, oops, I mean champs, right ?



I tell you what, since you can't find the resolve to back your mouth up with cash, If UGA wins this year you change your screen name to lil'dickie.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> No, yall are selling "state champs" shirts from two years ago in Walmart.



Speakin of 2008! The answer would be Bama, Florida, and Georgia Tech...


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> At least we are not parading our ACC championship trophy around every Walmart in the state.



How could you.... UGA and USC were tied for the acc championship.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> How could you.... UGA and USC were tied for the acc championship.



Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better root.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

I feel fine... like I said before... it always seems to be the techies that take me and themselves too seriously! You need one of my BP pills?  Funny most Brittany owners are usually a lil more....... relaxed than you seem to be.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Will there be tables set up for all the Techie "World of Warcraft" experts? I understand they take their role-playing games very serious. Football games...... not so much.




Light sabers are optional........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Light sabers are optional........



okay Bitter you owe me some of Flossy's Plum jelly  for finding this:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g7g07LF_B50&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g7g07LF_B50&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I remember '92 better than you remember '80 I bet.



Dude what are you like 23?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> 5 claimed. You see, we didn't hire cheating, lying, drunks like the Bear for coaches. .


 
No, you just recruit them as players...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I remember 2009 real well too......
> 
> The dogs will get back there one day, Mark Richt is a "good man"



Yeah he is but Saban aint.  That little dude is on the short list of most insufferable people on the planet.  He's somewhere between Barak Obama and Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2010)

Greg don't worry about what the Techies say.  They talk about what a joke of a program UGA is despite the fact that they are owned by said program.  LOL.  That passes for logic in Techie land.  I sure hope none of these big, tough, Tech fans decide to punch me in the face.  LOL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah he is but Saban aint. That little dude is one the short list of most insufferable people on the planet. He's somewhere between Barak Obama and Jimmy Carter.


 
Now you're just stirring..


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Speakin of 2008! The answer would be Bama, Florida, and Georgia Tech...



Still bragging about your one victory over UGA in the last nine tries.  Yall must be proud.

Order has been restored.  Your little fat coach belongs to us just like Chan did.  He's our new whipping boy.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you're just stirring..



Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Shhhhhhh.


 
While we're keeping secrets, would you care to tell me where that other fella thinks UGA has 5 claimed NC's???


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> No, yall are selling "state champs" shirts from two years ago in Walmart.


----------



## brownceluse (May 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg;

Order has been restored.  Your little fat coach belongs to us just like Chan did.  He's our new whipping boy.:bounce:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Still bragging about your one victory over UGA in the last nine tries.  Yall must be proud.
> 
> Order has been restored.  Your little fat coach belongs to us just like Chan did.  He's our new whipping boy.



And your metrosexual tanning bed can't hire an assistant to save his life coach is underachieving as usual.   I'll take the over achiever who beats the dawgs at home the year we had NO business beating you and who wins the ACC the next.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Speaking of touchy fans of schools that never go the distance, where is Tetgunner??


----------



## Blue Iron (May 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude what are you like 23?


 
Nah, I just have good genes that keep me looking youthful.


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 11, 2010)

Anybody needing a UGAg hat ?  It seems that since the grass cutting season is in full bore, there is a fresh supply along the medians of Hwy 78 and Hwy 316 !!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 11, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Anybody needing a UGAg hat ?  It seems that since the grass cutting season is in full bore, there is a fresh supply along the medians of Hwy 78 and Hwy 316 !!




You been wearing out the Highways around Athens so you can say you got to look at a real football team again? You might wanna pick up a few and sell them come "state championship" time again. You may actually find buyers for the RED ones.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 11, 2010)

Roll Tide to all you Bama Fans out there. Looks like we are in for another exciting season. Repeating is going to be difficult especially with the scheduling that we will see this year. Just wondering what the thinking is amongst other Bama fans here and the Rival SEC Bottom Feeders that seem to scavenge around. Techsters, enjoy that ACC Championship and UGA your State Championship. I guess both of you are winners in some warped way.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 11, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Roll Tide to all you Bama Fans out there. Looks like we are in for another exciting season. Repeating is going to be difficult especially with the scheduling that we will see this year. Just wondering what the thinking is amongst other Bama fans here and the Rival SEC Bottom Feeders that seem to scavenge around. Techsters, enjoy that ACC Championship and UGA your State Championship. I guess both of you are winners in some warped way.



Keep flappin that yak come SEC Championship time! If ya'll get there!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Nah, I just have good genes that keep me looking youthful.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of touchy fans of schools that never go the distance, where is Tetgunner??



He's around.  He's always around watching but not saying much.  He's all high on Cam Newton.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 11, 2010)

The real question is what's Cam Newton high on.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> And your metrosexual tanning bed can't hire an assistant to save his life coach is underachieving as usual.   I'll take the over achiever who beats the dawgs at home the year we had NO business beating you and who wins the ACC the next.



And you can have him the Chinese Fire Drill offense.  Nothing better than beating a big mouth like that little butterball, John Wayne wannabe.  Please don't punch me in the face Sheldon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> And you can have him the Chinese Fire Drill offense.  Nothing better than beating a big mouth like that little butterball, John Wayne wannabe.  Please don't punch me in the face Sheldon.



We are going to have to set up a sports forum meet up at a bar one of these days and settle some of these things...  

Where did the punching in the face come from anyway?  I don't remember ever telling you I was gona punch you in the face?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We are going to have to set up a sports forum meet up at a bar one of these days and settle some of these things...:rofl:





May I suggest The Tilted Kilt? 


Hockey masks are optional!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We are going to have to set up a sports forum meet up at a bar one of these days and settle some of these things...
> 
> Where did the punching in the face come from anyway?  I don't remember ever telling you I was gona punch you in the face?



Nah I know you didn't.  P.J. said it on a call in show.  Some irate Tech fan called about how the UGA fans acted after the game last year.  He said, "Well, punch them in the face."  I think it was a sarcastic way of telling the guy to stop crying as much as anything else.

As far as meeting at a bar.  I'm all for it.  Some of yall might be dissapointed to find out that I'm really just an easy going good ol' boy that likes his beer though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I know you didn't.  P.J. said it on a call in show.  Some irate Tech fan called about how the UGA fans acted after the game last year.  He said, "Well, punch them in the face."  I think it was a sarcastic way of telling the guy to stop crying as much as anything else.
> 
> As far as meeting at a bar.  I'm all for it.  Some of yall might be dissapointed to find out that I'm really just an easy going good ol' boy that likes his beer though.



Yeah I'm pretty laid back as well.  This forum is just a good place to let out some work steam and do a little dawg hating


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I know you didn't.  P.J. said it on a call in show.  Some irate Tech fan called about how the UGA fans acted after the game last year.  He said, "Well, punch them in the face."  I think it was a sarcastic way of telling the guy to stop crying as much as anything else.
> 
> As far as meeting at a bar.  I'm all for it.  *Some of yall might be dissapointed to find out that I'm really just an easy going good ol' boy that likes his beer though.*



Really ?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 12, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really ?



Sit down in front.. you had your chance there Francis! 



How did the Take Back Ga rally go up around Gainsville... did you go!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We are going to have to set up a sports forum meet up at a bar one of these days and settle some of these things...



I'm game...............


We had before and had a good time......


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty laid back as well.  This forum is just a good place to let out some work steam and do a little dawg hating



I hear ya, it's all good.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really ?



Liljoey I'm gonna break my slience toward you for a minute.  The answer to your question is yes.  Plenty of guys from this forum who KNOW ME will tell you the same.  Even Tech fans.

I'm fine with being your mortal enemy and your idea of pure evil.  I get a good laugh out of it.  But it aint the truth.  I've given you plenty of heat in the past but most of it was just to watch you freak out and I wasn't serious.  You gotta admit that you asked for a lot of it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 12, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I'm game...............
> 
> 
> We had before and had a good time......



Did yall meet up at bulldogs here in Atlanta?


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of yall might be dissapointed to find out that I'm really just an easy going good ol' boy that likes his beer though.





lilburnjoe said:


> Really ?



I met him one time a while back.  I thought he peed excellence.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I met him one time a while back.  I thought he peed excellence.



Bwahahahahaha!!  If you aint first, you're last.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Did yall meet up at bulldogs here in Atlanta?



Nope............ We actually all met over at the Lodge at Amicalola St. Park.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I tell you what, since you can't find the resolve to back your mouth up with cash, If UGA wins this year you change your screen name to lil'dickie.



::Just spit Coke on my monitor.

H3e'll never do it though Redawg.  He wasn't even man enough to stick to an avatar bet without having a bunch of pressure put on him.  His word aint good for much.


----------



## DeWalt (May 14, 2010)

^^^


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 15, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nope............ We actually all met over at the Lodge at Amicalola St. Park.



yep, almost 2 years ago wasn't it?  We need to do it again.  Same place, what date?

Brad, you gotta travel again...was in Perry last time I saw you I believe...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep, almost 2 years ago wasn't it?  We need to do it again.  Same place, what date?
> 
> Brad, you gotta travel again...was in Perry last time I saw you I believe...



I'd love to.  Me and the girl in my avatar had been dating about a year at that time.  She has since agreed to marry me.  Yall must be good luck or something.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2010)

The Falls sounds like a good idea... but ya'll must of missed my suggestion of the TILTED KILT!  I like the falls as much as any one... but upside some plaid cladded hotties.....the water just doesn't....... wash!


----------



## RipperIII (May 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> The Falls sounds like a good idea... but ya'll must of missed my suggestion of the TILTED KILT!  I like the falls as much as any one... but upside some plaid cladded hotties.....the water just doesn't....... wash!



I second that


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 15, 2010)

ummmm,yeah, the tilted kilt


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll be sure to stop by the front of Bryant Denny this season and have your picture taken next to the new Saban statue.



Would they mind if I gave that statute a moonie?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

I don't know anything about a Tilted Kilt but I'm good with whatever.  It's gonna be a long drive for me either way.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2010)

I think Bama plays the Dawgs again in '12 or '13. I plan to go into enemy territory to watch that one. Samford and Son stadium is one of the few venues i've never been to.


----------



## DeWalt (May 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think Bama plays the Dawgs again in '12 or '13. I plan to go into enemy territory to watch that one. Samford and Son stadium is one of the few venues i've never been to.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Would they mind if I gave that statute a moonie?



I was gonna paint his face like Gene Simmons.


----------



## RipperIII (May 16, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Would they mind if I gave that statute a moonie?




naw, just another dawg showing his best side...pretty common sight


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> naw, just another dawg showing his best side...pretty common sight



Sorta like students hurling bottles and other random garbage at the opposing team after said team has beaten them?  Oh wait...the bammers did that.


----------



## RipperIII (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sorta like students hurly bottles and other random garbage at the opposing team after said team has beaten them?  Oh wait...the bammers did that.



yea, that was embarrassing and totally uncalled for...but what is your point? Bad behavior from one group nullifies bad behavior from another?
 And to my knowledge, that was just one incident and harshly chastised by Saban...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> yea, that was embarrassing and totally uncalled for...but what is your point? Bad behavior from one group nullifies bad behavior from another?
> And to my knowledge, that was just one incident and harshly chastised by Saban...



Point?  We're supposed to have points here?  Since when?


----------



## RipperIII (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Point?  We're supposed to have points here?  Since when?



good point


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> good point



Hey I made one!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 17, 2010)

Anybody catch that latest ReDawg thread that is no longer with us...  That was beyong lilburnjoe material there.


----------



## RipperIII (May 17, 2010)

Aren't  "ReDawg" and "Old Red" one and the same?


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 18, 2010)

UGAy has never been the same since being ranked preseason chumps, oops - I mean champs. 

But one thing is for sure, Ed Tolley has a lifetime job working for the mutts. No economic recession for him !!


----------



## jdgator (May 22, 2010)

Go Gators!


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 22, 2010)

BAMA becomes the first team in history to win 36 games in 3 "regular  seasons" and has 2 Heisman Candidates in Ingram and Richardson.........ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## 3chunter (May 23, 2010)

My preseason prediction!!  I don't know if we gonna win 6, 7 or 10 games but......georgia isn't going to beat us!  guaranteed!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (May 24, 2010)

3chunter said:


> My preseason prediction!!  I don't know if we gonna win 6, 7 or 10 games but......georgia isn't going to beat us!  guaranteed!!!



That's why they call ya'll "cocky".  Like a lil banty rooster!


----------



## sandhillmike (May 24, 2010)

3chunter said:


> My preseason prediction!!  I don't know if we gonna win 6, 7 or 10 games but......georgia isn't going to beat us!  guaranteed!!!



So, that makes at least 2 loses in the East, doesn't look very good for the Mutts.


----------



## DeWalt (May 24, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> That's why they call ya'll "cocky".  Like a big ole Bull Gator!



*Fixt it fer ya Bitter...*


----------



## Bitteroot (May 26, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Fixt it fer ya Bitter...*



Nothin wrong with a lil gator... with the proper spices!


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

Found this, enjoy !!

UGAg will start the season with an uncomfortably close game against La-Lafayette. Murray will simply have a hard time getting things going. They’ll then follow it up with a stunning loss in SC the next week. Arkansas is a toss up, but their offense will probably roll over your d. It all depends on if your offense can finally get it going. Then in a surprise upset, Mississippi State’s Meyer spread option, which UGAg has been absolutely INCAPABLE of stopping the past few years, will absolutely maul the mutts defense. Best case at the end of September 2-2. Strong chance of 1-3.

The real question is which home game will be the first one that the whole crowd leaves early for.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> found this, enjoy !!
> 
> Ugag will start the season with an uncomfortably close game against la-lafayette. Murray will simply have a hard time getting things going. They’ll then follow it up with a stunning loss in sc the next week. Arkansas is a toss up, but their offense will probably roll over your d. It all depends on if your offense can finally get it going. Then in a surprise upset, mississippi state’s meyer spread option, which ugag has been absolutely incapable of stopping the past few years, will absolutely maul the mutts defense. Best case at the end of september 2-2. Strong chance of 1-3.
> 
> The real question is which home game will be the first one that the whole crowd leaves early for.



30-24, 8-1.


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> 30-24, 8-1.



Why oh why do you continue to break your promise ??  

Oh, 1-1


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Why oh why do you continue to break your promise ??
> 
> Oh, 1-1



That was the first time.  I was bored and figured you wanted some attention since you had been ignored for so long.  30-24.  8-1 hurts you a lot more than 1-1 hurts me.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> 30-24, 8-1.



ENOUGH SAID


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOWfkP4LM_0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOWfkP4LM_0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DSGB (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Found this, enjoy !!
> 
> UGAg will start the season with an uncomfortably close game against La-Lafayette. Murray will simply have a hard time getting things going. They’ll then follow it up with a stunning loss in SC the next week. Arkansas is a toss up, but their offense will probably roll over your d. It all depends on if your offense can finally get it going. Then in a surprise upset, Mississippi State’s Meyer spread option, which UGAg has been absolutely INCAPABLE of stopping the past few years, will absolutely maul the mutts defense. Best case at the end of September 2-2. Strong chance of 1-3.
> 
> The real question is which home game will be the first one that the whole crowd leaves early for.



I bet you had to change your pants after you woke up from that one.


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

Well, that didn't take long for the crows to start flying about !!  Caw Caw Caw


----------



## DeWalt (May 26, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Nothin wrong with a lil gator... with the proper spices!






They are kinda cute when just youngsters..

It's the bigguns that can getcha...


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well, that didn't take long for the crows to start flying about !!  Caw Caw Caw



 No it didnt. Never miss a chance to remind my favorite Techie that King just ran for another one!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> No it didnt. Never miss a chance to remind my favorite Techie that King just ran for another one!!



 Enjoy 3rd in the East this year !!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Enjoy 3rd in the East this year !!!



 I know its hard. Especialy with all that smack you talked last year.  Thanks for coming out from under the stairs!! This place has been alittle dull! Gotta go for now I think Ealy just broke away for another one.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Enjoy 3rd in the East this year !!!



We run this state.  Now that you know your place again...


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> We run this state.  Now that you know your place again...



I hope yall enjoyed running this state while we enjoyed a BCS game, two rounds of the NCAA tournament, and a dawg sweep in baseball.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope yall enjoyed running this state while we enjoyed a BCS game, two rounds of the NCAA tournament, and a dawg sweep in baseball.



Despite all that...yes we enjoyed it.  Do you really think we care that yall finally went to a BCS game?  What happened BTW?

BCS game notwithstanding, it still hurts.  You know it does and so do we.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Despite all that...yes we enjoyed it.  Do you really think we care that yall finally went to a BCS game?  What happened BTW?
> 
> BCS game notwithstanding, it still hurts.  You know it does and so do we.



We've been round and round on this issue.  But in case you forgot, lol, here it is one more time.  I would rather have won the ACC and therefore go to a BCS game then beaten UGA last year.  I would have rather won the ACC AND beaten UGA but apparently the football gods decided we had to listen to another year of  from the pups.  Enjoy it while it's here.  Our time will come, perhaps between the hedges again


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> We run this state.  Now that you know your place again...



Dont forget Brad their going to be running the 3-4 too!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Dont forget Brad their going to be running the 3-4 too!!!



I'm saving this post for Thanksgiving !!!    We'll see if your so happy then !!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm saving this post for Thanksgiving !!!    We'll see if your so happy then !!



I think you did that last year too!!!


----------



## DeWalt (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Found this, enjoy !!
> 
> UGAg will start the season with an uncomfortably close game against La-Lafayette. Murray will simply have a hard time getting things going. They’ll then follow it up with a stunning loss in SC the next week. Arkansas is a toss up, but their offense will probably roll over your d. It all depends on if your offense can finally get it going. Then in a surprise upset, Mississippi State’s Meyer spread option, which UGAg has been absolutely INCAPABLE of stopping the past few years, will absolutely maul the mutts defense. Best case at the end of September 2-2. Strong chance of 1-3.
> 
> The real question is which home game will be the first one that the whole crowd leaves early for.



*Man, you sure jump-started this thread........Dawgies everywhere....

*


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Dont forget Brad their going to be running the 3-4 too!!!



We have a pretty good coach teaching it.  His resume is a lot longer than your DC's resume of being a D-line coach all over the place.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We have a pretty good coach teaching it.  His resume is a lot longer than your DC's resume of being a D-line coach all over the place.



Got me there


----------



## Bitteroot (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm saving this post for Thanksgiving !!!    We'll see if your so happy then !!



ya'll gonna run the Verve?   8 and 1   

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmffJrEjbY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmffJrEjbY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> ya'll gonna run the Verve?   8 and 1
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmffJrEjbY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmffJrEjbY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Man, you sure jump-started this thread........Dawgies everywhere....
> 
> *



It's not hard and very predictable It's like blowing on a crow distress call !!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> It's not hard and very predictable It's like blowing on a crow distress call !!



Is this predictable enough I think everyone around here knows whos been eating CROW


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

This one may hurt alittle more. Poor ol Bay Bay


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXFouJ-UWLQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXFouJ-UWLQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

Here's Brownceluse's kin cheering his mutts on !!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Here's Brownceluse's kin cheering his mutts on !!!



Come on man be the bigger man here. Dont bring my kin in this. I know it hurts but its just a FB game. I cant help it that UGA owns GT. I know GT isnt a FB school, and so does everyone else That was really low right there. I think I lost alot of respect for you. WE RUN THIS STATE!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm saving this post for Thanksgiving !!!    We'll see if your so happy then !!



That's what you said this past season after a year of constant crap talk and guarantees.  Remember how that turned out?  I do.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We've been round and round on this issue.  But in case you forgot, lol, here it is one more time.  I would rather have won the ACC and therefore go to a BCS game then beaten UGA last year.  I would have rather won the ACC AND beaten UGA but apparently the football gods decided we had to listen to another year of  from the pups.  Enjoy it while it's here.  Our time will come, perhaps between the hedges again



Promises promises.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's what you said this past season after a year of constant crap talk and guarantees.  Remember how that turned out?  I do.



Brad did you get that beer that he bet you yet????????


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Brad did you get that beer that he bet you yet????????



Nah man I let him off the hook.  I decided that I could get my own beer and wouldn't have to spend a meal with weenieboo.


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's what you said this past season after a year of constant crap talk and guarantees.  Remember how that turned out?  I do.



You're such a liar !!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> You're such a liar !!



This oughta be interesting.  What in that post was not true?  I think everybody here remembers what you were like right up until kickoff of UGA/Tech this past year.


----------



## Buck (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> You're such a liar !!





South GA Dawg said:


> This oughta be interesting.  What in that post was not true?  I think everybody here remembers what you were like right up until kickoff of UGA/Tech this past year.



I remember it well...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I remember it well...



So how about it joey?  Is this all just a conspiracy against poor lil ol' Joe Dirt?

Is buck a liar too?


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This oughta be interesting.  What in that post was not true?  I think everybody here remembers what you were like right up until kickoff of UGA/Tech this past year.



No no no ! You claimed you were never going to respond to my postings again !! YOU LIED !!!  I guess your typed word ain't squat


----------



## Buck (May 26, 2010)

How about that beer Brad?  As I recall there was also a "small" wager involved...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> No no no ! You claimed you were never going to respond to my postings again !! YOU LIED !!!  I guess your typed word ain't squat



Pfffft.  Dude you are the last person in the world that has a leg to stand on where keeping your word is concerned.  I feel like I'm being lectured on patriotism by Barak Obama.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> How about that beer Brad?  As I recall there was also a "small" wager involved...



I decided having to meet lilburnjoe wasn't worth making him pay up. 

It was enough to know how that loss was and still is eating him alive.


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> How about that beer Brad?  As I recall there was also a "small" wager involved...



He was too much of a "swell guy" to get his FREE BBQ and BEER !!  But hey, the offer still stands !!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pfffft.  Dude you are the last person in the world that has a leg to stand on where keeping your word is concerned.  I feel like I'm being lectured on patriotism by Barak Obama.



 Patrotism and O Dummy in the same sentence..... what a joke


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


>



I wondered what liljoey looked like.  That's about what I had pictured.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> He was too much a "swell guy" to get his FREE BBQ and BEER !!  But hey, the offer still stands !!



Lilburnjoe just called me a "swell guy".


----------



## lilburnjoe (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pfffft.  Dude you are the last person in the world that has a leg to stand on where keeping your word is concerned.  I feel like I'm being lectured on patriotism by Barak Obama.



So you do support that Muslim !!  WOW


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wondered what liljoey looked like.  That's about what I had pictured.



I was going to leave it alone, but he had bring my kin into this!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> So you do support that Muslim !!  WOW



Lets see, politically conservative, Christian, southerner who served in the Marine Corps.  Does that sound like an Obama or Muslim lover to you?


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lets see, politically conservative, Christian, southerner who served in the Marine Corps.  Does that sound like an Obama or Muslim lover to you?



You coward


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> You coward



I know right?  I'm just not tough like liljoey.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right?  I'm just not tough like liljoey.



Like a kid with one Karate lesson


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Like a kid with one Karate lesson



Oh Lawd!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 17, 2010)

but this was sooo much fun.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Copied but funny*

On a tour of Georgia, the Pope took a couple of days off his itinerary to visit the Georgia coastline on an impromptu sightseeing trip. His 4X4 Pope-mobile was driving along the beautiful shoreline when there was an enormous commotion heard just off the headland. They rushed to see what it was and upon approaching the scene,
the Pope noticed in the water a hapless man wearing a University of GA. football jersey, struggling frantically to free himself from the jaws of a huge shark.

At that moment a speedboat containing three men wearing Georgia Tech football jerseys roared into view from around the point. Immediately, one of the men took aim and fired a harpoon into the shark's ribs, immobilizing it instantly. The other two reached out and pulled the Georgia man from the water and then, using long clubs, beat the shark to death. They bundled the bleeding, semi-conscious man into the boat along with the dead shark and then
prepared for a hasty retreat when they heard frantic shouting from the shore. It was the Pope summoning them to the beach.

After they reached the shore, the Pope praised them for the rescue and said, "I give you my blessing for your brave actions. I had heard that there were some bitter hatred between the people of Georgia and Georgia Tech, but now I have seen with my own eyes this is not true. I can see that your society is a truly enlightened example of true harmony and could serve as a model on which other states could follow". He blessed them all and drove off in a
cloud of dust.

As he departed, the harpooner asked the others, "Who was that?" "That," one answered, "was his Holiness the Pope. He is in direct contact with God and has access to all of God's wisdom. " "Well," the harpooner replied, "he doesn't know squat about shark fishing. Is the bait holding up okay or do we need to get another one?"


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> On a tour of Georgia, the Pope took a couple of days off his itinerary to visit the Georgia coastline on an impromptu sightseeing trip. His 4X4 Pope-mobile was driving along the beautiful shoreline when there was an enormous commotion heard just off the headland. They rushed to see what it was and upon approaching the scene,
> the Pope noticed in the water a hapless man wearing a University of GA. football jersey, struggling frantically to free himself from the jaws of a huge shark.
> 
> At that moment a speedboat containing three men wearing Georgia Tech football jerseys roared into view from around the point. Immediately, one of the men took aim and fired a harpoon into the shark's ribs, immobilizing it instantly. The other two reached out and pulled the Georgia man from the water and then, using long clubs, beat the shark to death. They bundled the bleeding, semi-conscious man into the boat along with the dead shark and then
> ...



You lost when you had three Tech guys acting tough.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Urban Meyer being a devout Catholic, visited the Vatican hoping to receive a blessing from the Pope, thus gaining yet another advantage for his football team.  He arrived and was told to wait on an old wooden bench in a hallway.  To his dismay, he saw Paul Johnson waiting on a similar bench closer to a door that he took to be the entry into where the Pope was at the time.

Ever the egomaniac, Meyer was insensed that he had to wait to see the Pope but madder still that he had wait behind the coach of a lowly ACC team.  Urban's anger bloomed into full fledged rage when he saw the Pope come out into the hall and engage in what appeared to be a long blessing of Paul Johnson. Urban griped to himself, "This is un-freaking-believeable!!"  "Urban Meyer should not have to wait!!  This will forever be a big deal in the mind of Urban Meyer.  Tim Tebow was my quarterback.  "Everybody knows what a great Christian he is and that should get me ahead of whatever his name is.  I've won two NCs and I'm named after a freaking Pope!!  Urban Meyer should be Pope!!"

A few minutes later when Urban's heart could barely stand any more, the Pope went back in the room.  Paul Johnson started back down the hall.  When he got even with urban's bench, Meyer hissed, "I can't believe that he blessed you ahead of me."  Johnson looked puzzled and replied, "he didn't bless me."  Relieved, Meyer said, "But I saw him making the sign of the cross and I saw him heaping blessings on you."  "No you didn't."  Johnson said making what looked like the sign of the cross.  "He was saying, 'You, get your fat pee yellow wearing rump off of my bench, take that idiot over there, and get out of here."


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2010)

After Mark Richt dies and enters the Pearly Gates, God takes him on a tour. He shows Mark a little two-bedroom house with a faded Georgia banner hanging from the front porch. "This is your house, coach. Most people don't get their own houses up here," God says. Coach Richt looks at the house, then turns around and looks at the one sitting on top of the hill. It's a huge two-story mansion with white marble columns and little patios under all the windows. GT flags line both sides of the sidewalk and a huge Yellow Jacket banner hangs between the marble columns. "Thanks for the house, God. But let me ask you a question. I get this little two-bedroom house with a faded banner and Paul Johnson gets a mansion with GT banners and flags flying all over the place. Why is that?" God looks at him seriously for a moment. "That's not PJ's house," God says. "That's mine."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> After Mark Richt dies and enters the Pearly Gates, God takes him on a tour. He shows Mark a little two-bedroom house with a faded Georgia banner hanging from the front porch. "This is your house, coach. Most people don't get their own houses up here," God says. Coach Richt looks at the house, then turns around and looks at the one sitting on top of the hill. It's a huge two-story mansion with white marble columns and little patios under all the windows. GT flags line both sides of the sidewalk and a huge Yellow Jacket banner hangs between the marble columns. "Thanks for the house, God. But let me ask you a question. I get this little two-bedroom house with a faded banner and Paul Johnson gets a mansion with GT banners and flags flying all over the place. Why is that?" God looks at him seriously for a moment. "That's not PJ's house," God says. "That's mine."



That's a good one.  I've heard it before but with Spurrier getting to heavan and God's house having UGA banners hanging fomr the porch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

There was once an Athens cab driver who had made a decent living for himself over the years.  He had generally enjoyed his job but lived for football season and the money that he racked up that time of year.  Periodically he would see someone wearing the orange and blue of the hated Florida gators walking down an Athens street.  He would entertain himself by swerving at these pedestrians as if he was going to hit them and then sweving back into the street only after they had to dive for safety.

He was driving along one evening when a priest waved him down.  After the priest had given him an adress they were on their way.  They made a turn down Lumpkin street when the cab driver spotted a man in orange and blue headed south.  Unable to help himself even in the presence of a man of the cloth, the driver swerved toward the gator.  He jerked the wheel back into the street at the last second as he had done many times before when he heard sickening thump.  Terrified that he had killed the man with a priest in his back seat he said, "Father forgive me.  I was only going to scare him a little.  I've done it before.  I tried to miss him at the last second."  The priest shook his head and said, "You are forgiven my son.  You did in fact miss him but I caught him with the door."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Urban Meyer being a devout Catholic, visited the Vatican hoping to receive a blessing from the Pope, thus gaining yet another advantage for his football team.  He arrived and was told to wait on an old wooden bench in a hallway.  To his dismay, he saw Paul Johnson waiting on a similar bench closer to a door that he took to be the entry into where the Pope was at the time.
> 
> Ever the egomaniac, Meyer was insensed that he had to wait to see the Pope but madder still that he had wait behind the coach of a lowly ACC team.  Urban's anger bloomed into full fledged rage when he saw the Pope come out into the hall and engage in what appeared to be a long blessing of Paul Johnson. Urban griped to himself, "This is un-freaking-believeable!!"  "Urban Meyer should not have to wait!!  This will forever be a big deal in the mind of Urban Meyer.  Tim Tebow was my quarterback.  "Everybody knows what a great Christian he is and that should get me ahead of whatever his name is.  I've won two NCs and I'm named after a freaking Pope!!  Urban Meyer should be Pope!!"
> 
> A few minutes later when Urban's heart could barely stand any more, the Pope went back in the room.  Paul Johnson started back down the hall.  When he got even with urban's bench, Meyer hissed, "I can't believe that he blessed you ahead of me."  Johnson looked puzzled and replied, "he didn't bless me."  Relieved, Meyer said, "But I saw him making the sign of the cross and I saw him heaping blessings on you."  "No you didn't."  Johnson said making what looked like the sign of the cross.  "He was saying, 'You, get your fat pee yellow wearing rump off of my bench, take that idiot over there, and get out of here."



Homemade jokes are never as funny as they sound in your head.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Homemade jokes are never as funny as they sound in your head.



I didn't really want to say anything but...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> There was once an Athens cab driver who had made a decent living for himself over the years.  He had generally enjoyed his job but lived for football season and the money that he racked up that time of year.  Periodically he would see someone wearing the orange and blue of the hated Florida gators walking down an Athens street.  He would entertain himself by swerving at these pedestrians as if he was going to hit them and then sweving back into the street only after they had to dive for safety.
> 
> He was driving along one evening when a priest waved him down.  After the priest had given him an adress they were on their way.  They made a turn down Lumpkin street when the cab driver spotted a man in orange and blue headed south.  Unable to help himself even in the presence of a man of the cloth, the driver swerved toward the gator.  He jerked the wheel back into the street at the last second as he had done many times before when he heard sickening thump.  Terrified that he had killed the man with a priest in his back seat he said, "Father forgive me.  I was only going to scare him a little.  I've done it before.  I tried to miss him at the last second."  The priest shook his head and said, "You are forgiven my son.  You did in fact miss him but I caught him with the door."



That one is funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Homemade jokes are never as funny as they sound in your head.



And little one liners like that aren't nearly as clever as they sound in your head.

Misfire.  It wasn't homemade.   I just substituted Oscar Meyer and Moobs for Jesse Jackson and Mike Tyson. So if you didn't like it, my sense of humor is not to blame.

But Tech's record against UGA as of late is a whole lot funnier.  That's for sure.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 17, 2010)

Two Ga Tech Grads were to meet at the beach side bar in Key West. They had not seen each other in years. One arrived before the other and saw a sign on a shop next door that said Caribean Cruise $20.  He entered and asked if there was some misprint. The man inside said no it is correct.  I'll take it said the GT grad.  As he laid his money on the desk a man came up behind him and whacked him on the head, put him on a large inner tube and shoved him out to sea.  Minutes later his buddy arrived and saw the same sign, he too inquired and got the same response. He too paid his money and recieved the same blow to the back of the head and set adrift.  After a couple of hours they came to and bumped into each other..... bewildered one said... "well I wonder if they serve drinks with this cruise".... the other replied... "they didn't last year"!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2010)

I mean, if we're telling old, lame jokes in here...

UGA's library burned down last week.  Destroyed all three books and one of them ain't even been colored in yet.

How many UGA freshmen does it take to change a light bulb?  Don't know, that's a sophomore level class.

Herschel Walker was once giving an interview in front of a large gathering of UGA fans.  Reporter asked him, "Hey Herschel, what is 2+2?"  Herschel answered "4."  All of the UGA fans gathered around shouted "Give him another chance!"

Two UGA fans were talking in the diner when their buddy walked in with both his ears burned to a crisp.  They asked what happened and he said "I was ironing some shirts and the phone rang and I accidentally grabbed the iron."  They asked what happened to the other ear and he said "The fool called back!"

A couple of UGA grads decided to be entrepreneurs (start their own business) and opened a watermelon stand.  They would drive down to Americus, buy a truck full of watermelons at $3 each, drive home to Dalton and sell them for $3 each.  They did this for 4 days straight and then they noticed they weren't making any money.  Sitting there complexed it finally hit one of them and he said "We need a bigger truck!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I mean, if we're telling old, lame jokes in here...
> 
> UGA's library burned down last week.  Destroyed all three books and one of them ain't even been colored in yet.
> 
> ...



Man let me be the first to apologize for not having a sophisticated enough sense of humor.  In a G rated forum your hands are pretty well tied.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I mean, if we're telling old, lame jokes in here...
> 
> UGA's library burned down last week.  Destroyed all three books and one of them ain't even been colored in yet.
> 
> ...



Oh no.  That's where those commoners and hicks live.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 17, 2010)

I didn't start it....but I can roll wif it...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh no.  That's where those commoners and hicks live.



I don't know bout that, but I'm sure they grow nice watermelons.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't know bout that, but I'm sure they grow nice watermelons.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't know bout that, but I'm sure they grow nice watermelons.



...well I mean I'm down here.  LOL.

We grow nice watermelons.  Unfortunately that means something else for us that I won't get into.

Grow some nice looking women too.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...well I mean I'm down here.  LOL.
> 
> We grow nice watermelons.  Unfortunately that means something else for us that I won't get into.
> 
> Grow some nice looking women too.



They are every where


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2010)

peaches and melons...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 31, 2012)

Bout time again.........
Man I cant wait till kick off!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> At least we are not parading our ACC championship trophy around every Walmart in the state.



Didn't Georgia Tech have that trophy taken away due to NCAA violations???


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Didn't Georgia Tech have that trophy taken away due to NCAA violations???



2 National losses in the same year ! How do you stand yourself ? Hows everything at Stoney Brook Farm ?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> 2 National losses in the same year ! How do you stand yourself ? Hows everything at Stoney Brook Farm ?



You can't be a champion unless your earn the right to play in the championship game. How many championship games has GT played in during the last 10 years?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Didn't Georgia Tech have that trophy taken away due to NCAA violations???



They were going to, but after reviewing the situation they decided taking back an ACC trophy did not amount to much.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> They were going to, but after reviewing the situation they decided taking back an ACC trophy did not amount to much.



Tin..... Selling for .087 per lbs at the scrap yard.  Not enough to buy a 16oz ice house for the ride back home..


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 1, 2012)

If you ain't yelling RAMMER JAMMER it's because you just got beat by......wait for it.......BAMA NATION!!!!! hahahahahahahahaha,lolololololololol!!!! 2013 National Champions!!!!! 
In Bama Nation we don't do football,we live football!!

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  TIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> They were going to, but after reviewing the situation they decided taking back an ACC trophy did not amount to much.





Bitteroot said:


> Tin..... Selling for .087 per lbs at the scrap yard.  Not enough to buy a 16oz ice house for the ride back home..


----------

